# CPC - Wichita area



## smithmax (Jan 4, 2010)

PO Box 73
									204 S. Elm St.
									Whitewater, KS  67154
msmithallie@att.net 


		Maxine L. Smith, CPC


Experience	6/04-10/09	Arizona Computer Services			Phoenix, AZ
		Payment Poster
•	For medical billing company, post in computer all Medicare, insurance, and personal payments, and process overpayment refunds to insurances or patients for our largest billing client, a multi-physician specialty practice, and also for a smaller specialty practice.

11/02-5/04	Vindy Centa, DO				Scottsdale, AZ
Front Office
•	Conducted all medical front desk duties including patient check-in/out, computer data entry, scheduled appointments, answered busy telephones, filing, insurance verification, patient registration, collected/balanced payments.

7/00-8/01	Northwest Radiology				Indianapolis, IN
Patient Service Representative
•	Conducted all medical front desk duties including patient registration, scheduled appointments, answered busy telephones, computer data entry.

1/96-4/00	Community Radiology Assoc./		Rockville, MD
		Germantown Imaging
Patient Service Representative
•	Conducted all medical front desk duties including patient registration, scheduled appointments, answered busy telephones, computer data entry, filing.

3/92-10/95	Foster's Country Store			Ellicott City, MD
Co-Manager
•	Organized and assisted in the opening and operating of retail convenience store/deli; co-supervised employees; managed deli; ordered supplies/stock and stocked shelves; cashier; payroll, daily money count/deposit, entered AP payments into computer.

Resume of
Maxine L. Smith


Comments	Usage of several data entry programs including CareDM, Pro-Data, Medisoft, RIS, Word, Excel, WordPerfect.  Have used wide variety of office equipment including PCs, dedicated word processors, transcribers, cash registers, calculators, copiers, etc.

	High school graduate and one year general college courses; word processing class with follow-up seminar; one-day course for each of Word and Excel; one-day course on managing difficult patients; obtained certification (CPC) after taking medical coding course/test and have attended various coding seminars.  Member of AAPC.

	Other employment settings prior to the aforementioned include:  executive assistant in a medical research department at a major university/medical center in Washington, DC; administrative secretary and chief word processor at a hospital in Phoenix, AZ; front desk at an ENT's office and at a cardiology practice; and other non-medical secretarial/word processing positions.


----------

